# Spotting, and a small clot, 14 weeks postpartum



## chilliepepper (Oct 14, 2005)

My ds was born Feb. 15, and my lochia flow completely stopped by about 4 weeks postpartum. However, a few weeks ago (maybe 3? I can't remember) I had some very light spotting---really there was just maybe a half teaspoon of bright red blood on the toilet paper and then a teeny bit more (just a smear) on a pad throughout that day. I think that was around 11 weeks postpartum.

Then, a couple days ago (around 14 weeks), a similar thing happened. Light spotting in the morning, a little more throughout the day. Then there was nothing for several hours. Then, late in the afternoon, I passed a small clot, about the size of a pea.

What is this? Leftover lochia? Did I get my period? Should I be concerned?

Oh, and we have not had sex since the baby was born, so I know this was not implantation spotting or anything like that.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

:

This happened to me recently at 14 weeks too. I had a bm with lots of pushing







(sorry, TMI) and then I passed a lot of bright red blood and a clot. I thought it was a period, but now I'm not sure. I had no more bleeding.

This same thing happened to me when I was pregnant too (I'm definitely not pregnant this time-- like the you, no sex here yet).

Sorry I don't have any answers, I just wanted to let you know that someone else has had the same experiences.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

I've done something similar this time. My baby was born 1-30-07. The first time I had spotting was probably about 12 wks postpartum, and now at 17wks I'm doing it again. It's just a very tiny amount, only enough to get on the toilet paper. Both times it's come after I've tried jogging for a couple of days in a row. I've been doing brisk walking for awhile with no trouble, but the jogging seems to aggravate something. I searched a little on the internet but couldn't find much. I wonder what this means?


----------

